# Souris PS/2

## mrjoops

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème pour faire fonctionner ma souris PS/2 sous ma gentoo (1.2).

DevFS est censé me créer le périphérique /dev/misc/psaux avec /dev/mouse pointant dessus. Le soucis, c'est que /dev/mouse existe bien mais pas /dev/misc/psaux... 

Si quelqu'un a une idée... Merci d'avance

----------

## px

faut activer les bons params dans le kernel... est-ce que tu as un /dev/psaux? Sur toutes mes machines c'est ce dev que j'utilise

----------

## mrjoops

Ben non, y'a point de /dev/psaux...

----------

## px

dans le kernel j'ai:

input core support:input core support et mouse support 

ca doit normalement te rajouter un /dev/input/mice pour une sourie usb... c pas ca

et dans character device->mice j'ai mouse support et ps/2 mouse... je pense que cela doit venir de la ton pb  :Wink:  va falloir recompiler le noyau

----------

## mrjoops

Ok, mea culpa, dans un soucis d'optimisation un peu trop poussé, j'avais viré le support PS/2 du noyau vu que j'utilisais alors une souris série...

Merci

----------

## px

no pb  :Wink: 

----------

